# BSP qualification



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Some days ago we had the chance to qualify for this year's BSP (Bundessiegerprüfung - basically National Trial Level) in September. I wasn't really sure what to expect because sometimes Beast pays attention, but sometimes she just doesn't. Or I get lost in the course, etc... So many things that can go wrong...>

I guess she saved it all for the weekend because she managed to get through without disqualification - and qualified for the BSP. 

I'm really excited and can't wait for the big event in September. :smile2:


In case you're interested, these are our runs:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, that is fantastic! Congratulations! A huge accomplishment.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good for both of you! Keep us posted!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That is impressive, Congratulations to both of you! And yes, do keep us posted!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! 
Sure, I'll keep you posted if you're interested! :nerd:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! 

so the National Championship for Agility is also called the BSP????? 


Glad to see the versatility of the breed being promoted!!!


Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats!!! Had to be so exciting!!!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> so the National Championship for Agility is also called the BSP?????
> 
> ...



Yes, the BSP basically consists of the IPO part and the agility part - even though the IPO part is much more famous and more heavily frequented by spectators! :wink2:
But agility is also in the stadium - same place as the protection work. That's why it's not that easy to combine logistically because both things (protection work and agility) can't happen at the same time, obviously.:grin2: That's why it usually starts off with agility on Friday (quite early in the morning) and on Saturday and Sunday we have a run in-between two "protection blocks". We are basically the ones who guarantee a pause for the spectators that came to watch some protection work. :wink2: But quite a few of them usually stay and watch some agility runs - and are quite impressed with some of the dogs (even though they would never admit it^^)!
This way a lot of people who wouldn't even consider going to or watching an agility trial come in contact with it which is really nice because - as you pointed out - it demonstrates a GSD's versatility perfectly!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! :smile2:


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job, beautiful runs!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I know I am a little late but congratulations to you both! How did it go, anyway? Also excuse my ignorance but what venue hosts this? Haven’t heard of agility combined with IPO!


----------

